# Flamed Cheese



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 15, 2006)

This recipe I got when I was a teen from our Pastor's daughter. She had made it for new years eve one year and I loved it and have had it since. It is yummy.. 

FLAMED CHEESE   
1 # hamburger
1 # very hot sausage
1/2 green pepper, chopped fine
1.2 onion, chopped fine
1 large can refried beans( DO NOT cook before u put in pan)
3 pgks of monterry jack with jalepeno peppers cheese,NOT SHREDDED. 
1 pkg taco seasoning

Brown hamburger, sausage, onion and peppers together in a pan. Add taco seasoning. Spread beans on bottom of a 9x13 pan. Spread meat and veggies over the beans. Slice cheese into very thin slices and place on top of meat and veggies. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Serve with tortilla chips and sour cream.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 17, 2006)

This is right up Mr Half Baked's alley.  Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## jkath (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh Yum!
Thanks aries!!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jul 17, 2006)

I will be trying this recipe for sure. Sounds like something my kids would love. Thanks.


----------



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 17, 2006)

You all are very welcome. Let me know when u try it and how u liked it. I love it!!!


----------

